# driving pickup over sprinkler lines?



## denemante (Apr 2, 2010)

I have an in-ground sprinkler system. I know where all my heads are. We have a huge landscape feature in my front yard, and another in my backyard. Each will take a pickup full of mulch. I want to just back up to either vs. making 55 trips with the wheelbarrow.

Can I drive over the buried sprinkler water lines?


----------



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

how deep are they buried? I would think that it shouldn't be a problem if they're more then 6 inches down but I think the big question is how deep are they.


----------



## denemante (Apr 2, 2010)

Sadly, I have no idea how deep they are. It was installed by the previous owner. Didn't come with the house - they hired someone.


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, you can drive over them, I have. However, don't park over them.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If worried, find the lines location by "witching" with a 2' length of 12 gauge romex- minus the sheathing, twist them and bend a 6" L-shaped handle. Let the long side hang toward the ground, about 6" up, other short end balanced over two fingers, acts like a magnet, draws toward the line (poly, metal, clay tile, concrete, etc.)up to 10' deep. Finds re-bar in slabs, water lines, electrical wires, conduit, etc. Mark location/direction, cover with a 1/4 sheet of plywood, boards, etc. under tire path. Ground rod wire works even better.

Gary


----------



## kmc (Apr 26, 2011)

Make sure the soil is dry and you are fine.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

denemante said:


> I have an in-ground sprinkler system. I know where all my heads are. We have a huge landscape feature in my front yard, and another in my backyard. Each will take a pickup full of mulch. I want to just back up to either vs. making 55 trips with the wheelbarrow.
> 
> Can I drive over the buried sprinkler water lines?


That'd make me very nervous, especially considering you don't know how deep they're buried.

The fact that you're doing this in the fall helps. The ground is drier and firmer.

I also like the idea of locating the lines, then putting a piece of plywood over where they are buried.


Good luck!


----------

